# Spyder Projector Headlights Wiring



## MattL (Mar 4, 2021)

Hi, I recently bought these headlights for my Chevy Cruze 2011 and I'm trying to figure out the wiring. I am having trouble understanding what I'm supposed to hook the green and black wire pair too. Also, please correct me if I'm wrong, but from my research, the red and black pair connect directly to the turning signal wiring through splicing. Thank you for any help.
Here's a link to the headlights 11-16 Chevrolet Cruze Spyder Projector Headlights - Light Tube DRL - Black


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Does the install video help? Seems they should be plug and play. 




Here’s their install guide: Installation Guide | Spyder Auto


----------



## shimmy816 (Aug 22, 2020)

would those be the halo? or led strip? you might just have to hook twelve volts to each and see what lights up.. the installation guide only shows plug and play


----------



## guuyuk (Nov 12, 2015)

http://www.spyderusa.com/spy/images/pdf/lighting/halo_led_guide.pdf


Looks like they have a sort-of guide on hooking them up. It's universal, but basically they mention finding the parking light ground and steady power (vs turn signal flash) wires, then splicing into them. Plus, the mention of LED wires being white and black would probably change over to green and black in this case. Try connecting the green (+) and black (-) to 12 volts and see what lights up, then hook them into an appropriate circuit.


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

Just received these today from Amazon. I'll see if I have time next week to install them...
Spyder Headlights


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

They look nice!


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

I like them! It looks like the wires for the LEDs are your decision of how you want to get them work... individual or together as DLR, even as a turn signal if you want..


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

MattL said:


> Hi, I recently bought these headlights for my Chevy Cruze 2011 and I'm trying to figure out the wiring. I am having trouble understanding what I'm supposed to hook the green and black wire pair too. Also, please correct me if I'm wrong, but from my research, the red and black pair connect directly to the turning signal wiring through splicing. Thank you for any help.
> Here's a link to the headlights 11-16 Chevrolet Cruze Spyder Projector Headlights - Light Tube DRL - Black
> View attachment 291068
> 
> ...


Welcome Aboard!

Find a 12 or 14.4 volt tool battery and make a testing power supply using about a foot of wire for the positive and the negative, preferably red and black respectively and terminate on end of each with an alligator clip and the other end with 90 degree stak-ons. Now you can test each pair of wires on the headlamps to see what lights up.


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

Blasirl said:


> Find a 12 or 14.4 volt tool battery


No need Blasirl! A simple 9V battery works like a charm!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

CRUISE-CRUZE said:


> No need Blasirl! A simple 9V battery works like a charm!


Mine's rechargeable!


----------

